# Sexy names?



## WashclothRepairman (Jan 12, 2016)

Any tips or tricks for sexy sounding names? I have a succubus character, currently named Viya, but I decided that won't work. She doesn't use her real name, and her half-sister is named Eonah (whom she hates). The "ah" and "ya" at the end of each name sounds too similar. If she chose a name she wouldn't want to be reminded in any way of her sister.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

I've always thought that "Greg" was sexy! It may not work for a female character though!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 12, 2016)

Names are tough. I have a lead female character named Inglena. I worried at her name literally for years (this novel has taken a looong time). I'm not sure if I chose or if I just gave up.

I have two tricks? methods? that I can share. One, say the name out loud. Not in isolation, but in the actual story. This works best if you have several chapters written. As you discovered, OP, a name can sound fine until it bumps up against another.

The other is to fiddle with spelling. Vaya, Veia, Beya--really go to town. Throw in an extra syllable, take one out, and so on. Sometimes you will stumble on surprising names.


----------



## Deleted member 4265 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've always thought names ending in "n" sound pretty hot so you could just ad an n to her name and make it Viyan which sounds a lot like Vivian, a pretty seductive sounding name in itself.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

And then there's "Piddlin"! Downright sexy! (Sorry - someone had to say it.)

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Jan 13, 2016)

Did you create or borrow any specific language for your story? You can start with that, make a name with a couple or so words that apply in some way to the character. I often borrow, blend, and modify dead languages. Sometimes I'll work backwards and base a whole language around an idea for a name, so I look for ideas in a variety of sources, like music or fruit. Mishaela the Desert Rose, a pyrokinetic desert nomad turned treasure hunter, was inspired by Noa's "Mishaela" and Sting's "Desert Rose". Not the most discreet example though. I've also taken an interest in the French and Spanish (at least I think) names for fruit, and I think Cerise and Cereza are both very sexy names.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jan 13, 2016)

LeeLoo

or

LeeloominaÃ¯ Lekatariba Lamina-TchaÃ¯ Ekbat De Sebat (From the Fifth Element)


----------



## Oomatu (Jan 13, 2016)

Here are a few I am using in my books,

Mysila
Nyia
Kata
Loli

I find that characters are sexy based on their personality. I create my names using soft sounds, exotic vowel usage, and strategically placed constant spikes.


----------



## WashclothRepairman (Jan 13, 2016)

Oomatu said:


> Here are a few I am using in my books,
> 
> Mysila
> Nyia
> ...



I had never thought of it that way but you're right. I had always been fond of Vs, Ns, Ss, and Rs for exotic names and less so for Ks, Ts, Fs, Gs and Ms.

Also, don't google "Loli." Seriously, don't do it.


----------



## WashclothRepairman (Jan 13, 2016)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Did you create or borrow any specific language for your story? You can start with that, make a name with a couple or so words that apply in some way to the character. I often borrow, blend, and modify dead languages. Sometimes I'll work backwards and base a whole language around an idea for a name, so I look for ideas in a variety of sources, like music or fruit. Mishaela the Desert Rose, a pyrokinetic desert nomad turned treasure hunter, was inspired by Noa's "Mishaela" and Sting's "Desert Rose". Not the most discreet example though. I've also taken an interest in the French and Spanish (at least I think) names for fruit, and I think Cerise and Cereza are both very sexy names.



That's actually sort of what I often do for names. I take a word and move the consonants around and change the vowels. I find it works best if you leave a few letters unchanged and use words with only 2 or 3 syllables.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

Okay, I decided to try and be helpful. Though that was only after strongly resisting the urge to mention Pussy Galore and the other Bond girls!

Have you considered Greek mythology for your names? Specifically the nymphs. I went tothe wiki and there seem to be a few candidates to me.

Nymph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Oomatu (Jan 13, 2016)

WashclothRepairman said:


> Also, don't google "Loli." Seriously, don't do it.



On the contrary, I should have googled it before I used it. Thank you for the heads up, it's good the know that the world is still in fact a f**ked up place.


----------



## valiant12 (Jan 14, 2016)

> If she chose a name she wouldn't want to be reminded in any way of her sister.


can you please share more information about your character ?


----------



## WashclothRepairman (Jan 15, 2016)

valiant12 said:


> can you please share more information about your character ?



What do you mean, a physical description? I need something exotic, alluring and a little... slutty.


----------



## valiant12 (Jan 15, 2016)

WashclothRepairman said:


> What do you mean, a physical description? I need something exotic, alluring and a little... slutty.



exotik female  names  - Niara, Ashling , Dagmaer, Avani,
slutty-  Turquoise , Lemon , princess , etc


----------

